# Kakashi vs. sound 5



## copydog123 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Conditions:*
1. Kimi is healthy
2. Kakashi has everything he has shown to date except extra power from kyubi


*Knowledge:*
1. Full for sound 5
2. Limited for kakashi - He knows that sound 5 are Oro's elite teams and that kimi is a very good taijutsu fighter

*Distance: *
100 meters


*Location: *
Kimi vs. gaara


*Prep time:*
1. Hour for sound 5
2. 10 minutes for kakashi


Fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 3, 2013)

Kakashi speedblitzes and rapes with Sharingan genjutsu,RKB and kunai


----------



## Doge (Feb 3, 2013)

Everyone besides Kimimaro gets fodderized.  They have no way of countering a Raiton Bunshin followed by a blitz and will subsequently get one shotted by Kakashi's Raikiri or the Raijū Hashiri no Jutsu (The Lightning Wolf).  

Even if some of them survive, they still have to worry about Kakashi's silent killing technique copied from Zabuza.  None of them have a Sharingan or a way of getting around it.  Only Kimimaro would be able to survive at this point.

So basically, it's Kimimaro vs. Kakashi.  Kakashi should win with a bunshin feint, Kamui, or by outsmarting Kimi.


----------



## Stermor (Feb 3, 2013)

sound 5 wouldn't even be a match against kakashi at this point.. 

he can pretty much use raikiri and blitz all of them (including kimi) without any effort.. 

hell it is unlikely the sound 5 can give a proper fight to part 1 kakashi..


----------



## Sorin (Feb 3, 2013)

Who gave you the impression that this would be a balanced fight? This is rape .


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

Man, disadvantage to Kakashi is huge..I won't breakdown EVERYTHING the Sound 5 can do since it'd take up too much time and the gist of their abilities is obvious.

Full knowledge on Kakashi and none for Sound 5 puts Kakashi at a heavy disadvantage. While Kakashi can more or less defeat these opponents one on one, having all five poses trouble for him. An hour of preparation gives them enough time to find out the best means of complimenting one another in battle. The way I see it, Tayuya and Kidomaru will retreat into the forests immediately while Kimimaro, Jirobu, Sakon and Ukon press forward to keep Kakashi busy. 

Kamui can help Kakashi big here, but with knowledge I take it that the three pressing forward will advance through cover of forest to Kakashi's position. 

I don't think Kakashi can take all of them at once, not while dealing with Genjutsu, powerful long-range attacks that are swift and calculated, two heavy hitters, and a guy that can enter your body and kill you from the inside. Hell, I don't think it's crazy to say that without knowledge Kakashi could potentially lose to a single hit of Kidomaru's arrows whilst he is simultaneously fighting three opponents, one of which would certainly pose the most threat to him.

Kamui gives Kakashi the chance to even his odds, but the exhaustion he'd feel from it would hinder him if the fight is dragged out. I don't see him winning this in the long run, not alone, not without knowledge, not at such range, and not at the disadvantage of ten minutes preparing for what he doesn't know is coming.

Victor - *Sound 5, Moderate-High Difficulty*.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## iJutsu (Feb 3, 2013)

Kakashi summons doggies to hold them down, then snipes each one of them with Kamui. Kakashi stomps.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Man, disadvantage to Kakashi is huge..I won't breakdown EVERYTHING the Sound 5 can do since it'd take up too much time and the gist of their abilities is obvious.
> 
> Full knowledge on Kakashi and none for Sound 5 puts Kakashi at a heavy disadvantage. While Kakashi can more or less defeat these opponents one on one, having all five poses trouble for him. An hour of preparation gives them enough time to find out the best means of complimenting one another in battle. The way I see it, Tayuya and Kidomaru will retreat into the forests immediately while Kimimaro, Jirobu, Sakon and Ukon press forward to keep Kakashi busy.
> 
> ...



Doton + Ninken sniffing + Smoke bomb and Raikiri/Chidori to the face GG.

Kamui for Kimi. Knowing he'll go up against 5, he'd use a MZB to figure out their abilities.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Doton + Ninken sniffing + Smoke bomb and Raikiri/Chidori to the face GG.
> 
> Kamui for Kimi.



From 100 meters and in an instant? I don't think so. 

Ninken get pierced by Kimimaro's projectiles and bones, Sakon/Ukon destroy cells from the inside, Kidomaru and Tayuya in a forest out of range and Kakashi doesn't have LoS, Jirobo is Jirobo ..don't really care about him much. With full knowledge of everything in Kakashi's arsenal and with Kimimaro leading them, they have plenty to factor after an HOUR of prep. 

I'm not even factoring Curse Seal when I say any of this either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> From 100 meters and in an instant? I don't think so.
> 
> Ninken get pierced by Kimimaro's projectiles and bones, Sakon/Ukon destroy cells from the inside, Kidomaru and Tayuya in a forest out of range and Kakashi doesn't have LoS, Jirobo is Jirobo ..don't really care about him much. With full knowledge of everything in Kakashi's arsenal and with Kimimaro leading them, they have plenty to factor after an HOUR of prep.
> 
> I'm not even factoring Curse Seal when I say any of this either.


Not underground Ninken. Kakashi w/10 minute prep > S5. And yes, Gaara vs Kimi has LoS.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Not underground Ninken. Kakashi w/10 minute prep > S5. And yes, Gaara vs Kimi has LoS.



Underground Ninken come up, try grabbing Kimimaro, what happens next? What happens when he fires projectiles that pierce their flesh and seriously injure and kill them? Kakashi with 10 minutes prep and zero knowledge on Sound 5 other than that they are Orochimaru's so called elite, no further knowledge. Sound 5 knows every move he has, and every weapon as well. 

There are forests surrounding Gaara v.s. Kimi, and those forests are a part of the battlefield. So unless Kakashi can see through trees, I don't think it'll be that easy.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Underground Ninken come up, try grabbing Kimimaro, what happens next? What happens when he fires projectiles that pierce their flesh and seriously injure and kill them? Kakashi with 10 minutes prep and zero knowledge on Sound 5 other than that they are Orochimaru's so called elite, no further knowledge. Sound 5 knows every move he has, and every weapon as well.
> 
> There are forests surrounding Gaara v.s. Kimi, and those forests are a part of the battlefield. So unless Kakashi can see through trees, I don't think it'll be that easy.


Re-read Uchiha bros vs Kabuto, MS Sharingan can see thru solid objects, and when I said Ninken, I meant them as sensors. Kakashi can move thru  the ground, have them track the enemy and come up with an RKB...none of them are sensors. Smoke bombs + Raikir to the skull.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd rather not, mainly because it was boring and that has nothing to do with this fight. Perhaps it works for full blooded Uchiha, but not someone with just the eye, but I can't prove it, I'm not trying to either. 

Kakashi can track them, but why would he do it when he has no intelligence and three are already moving towards him? He has zero intelligence whatsoever, so why do you keep assuming he'll go for the other two when he knows nothing about them? For all he knows they're probably attempting a flanking maneuver. Knowledge and prep time matters here, even if you try to make this seem like a cake-walk. 

Dance of the Seedling Fern can possibly skewer him if Kimimaro deduces that he is underground somewhere.

I want the panel of your smoke bomb and Raikiri maneuver too.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I'd rather not, mainly because it was boring and that has nothing to do with this fight. Perhaps it works for full blooded Uchiha, but not someone with just the eye, but I can't prove it, I'm not trying to either.
> 
> Kakashi can track them, but why would he do it when he has no intelligence and three are already moving towards him? He has zero intelligence whatsoever, so why do you keep assuming he'll go for the other two when he knows nothing about them? For all he knows they're probably attempting a flanking maneuver. Knowledge and prep time matters here, even if you try to make this seem like a cake-walk.
> 
> ...


Don't need to 
We go by YOUR logic, show me a panel of a S5 member dispersing a genjutsu.

Lol 1 hour prep, this is the guy who deduced Peins ST/BT trick in less than 10 minutes, thought up a counter and almost killed Deva.

Go ahead. Show me.
RKB + Genjutsu GG. Or Suiton Dragon/Suiton Wall/multiple Shark Bullets with Raiton flow GG.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

Genjutsu? Kakashi isn't a genjutsu-based shinobi , so why would I need to do that? Diverting the request of a panel to something else isn't changing my opinions either, so either you show Kakashi using smoke bombs and Raikiri, or you don't. If you don't, then that's it. 

What does Kakashi figuring out Pain's jutsu have to do with the fact his opponents in this battle have one hour and know all his moves, whereas Pain didn't have any such thing? Not much.

Don't see why people think using Cookie Monster smilies makes their argument look better than it is either. You didn't counter my Dance of Seedling Fern argument either, so I guess you have nothing for it?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Genjutsu? Kakashi isn't a genjutsu-based shinobi , so why would I need to do that? Diverting the request of a panel to something else isn't changing my opinions either, so either you show Kakashi using smoke bombs and Raikiri, or you don't. If you don't, then that's it.
> 
> What does Kakashi figuring out Pain's jutsu have to do with the fact his opponents in this battle have one hour and know all his moves, whereas Pain didn't have any such thing? Not much.
> 
> Don't see why people think using Cookie Monster smilies makes their argument look better than it is either. You didn't counter my Dance of Seedling Fern argument either, so I guess you have nothing for it?


Doesn't matter, he's used it. Genjutsu GG.
It shows that Kakashi can create his OWN PREP during a battle.
Kimi isn't a sensor, so....

S5 aren't winning.
Kimi gets Kamui'd, Jirobo and Tayuya get genjutsu'd or killed by a Suiton and Raiton combo, Kido gets kunai'd and Sakon and Ukon get cut, in half.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

I never said he couldn't figure things out during battle. 

So you can't give a panel of smoke bomb and Raikiri, that's all you had to say. 

No counter to Dance of Seedling Fern? Noted. 

Hey, you're welcome to your opinion, and I'm welcome to mine. I guess I'll do the same thing.

Sawarabi no Mai GG
Kisei Kikai no Jutsu GG


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I never said he couldn't figure things out during battle.
> 
> So you can't give a panel of smoke bomb and Raikiri, that's all you had to say.
> 
> ...


Fail.

Kimi is no sensor, he won't "find" Kakashi like you stated.
I'm on a phone, but hey, you're blabbing a scenario in which S5 can do  with prep....but Kakashi can't.
You basically said S5 w/1 hour prep > Kakashi w/10 minute prep.

Lol@Sawarabi&KK,GG 

Kamui GG. Genjutsu GG. 1000 jutsu Good Fucking Game.


This is assuming Kakashi can't just....blitz and cut them in half. Kido arrows are fodder.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

I never said he'd find Kakashi, don't know why you keep putting words into my mouth. Quote where I clearly said Kimimaro would locate Kakashi, and I'll concede. 

You being on a phone is irrelevant, why bring that up?

No, Sawarabi and Kisei Kikai no contest because I'm close minded and can't handle people disagreeing with me. GG. *Insert ignorant smiley here* Way to be a reminder of why this place gets pretty detestable. 

I'll let you get the last word, you need it for that sensitive ego.

If anyone else wants to have a discussion that isn't biased, I'll be around.


----------



## Sorin (Feb 3, 2013)

Kakashi doesn't need Kamui here. One raikiri for each of them coupled with 1 or 2 bunshins will do the trick.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Dance of the Seedling Fern can
> possibly skewer him if Kimimaro
> deduces that he is underground
> somewhere.
> ...



Oh, you  Okay, I'll humor you.

I said figure out, not find him. The entire battlefield can be consumed in bones as Kimimaro v.s. Gaara had displayed. What's Kakashi going to do to halt that from underground? Do tell me.

No one's lost anything sport, may wanna wake up from fantasy land.

"Lol let me twist his words like I'm 12 and remain close minded."


----------



## 2Broken (Feb 3, 2013)

The sound five take it here in my opinion. I mean we could all say Kakashi speedblitzes or Kamui GG, but in all honesty that is not happening here. The OP gave the sound 5 full knowledge on Kakashi while he has practically none. The OP then gave them an hour to come up with a strategy, while Kakashi has ten minutes. 

His prep wont be nearly as effective either, because even though he is smarter than all of them he doesn't really know what the hell he is up against, while they know everything about him. 

The OP also made Kimimaro healthy and no i'm not saying Kimimaro would beat Kakashi one vs. one is he was healthy, but the man was a beast, he was on his deathbed when he displayed his only feats and those feats where pretty damn impressive. We also know that he could disable Jugo with no effort, so he isn't exactly weak.

The thing I loved about Naruto, well at least I did before the powers became ridiculous is that the weak can beat the strong if they use the right tactics. I still believe that to be true to a certain extent and the sound 5 has a lot of room to work with here if you ask me.

So I think the Sound 5 take it high difficulty here and will give more detailed reasons why if need be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinryu (Feb 3, 2013)

Tayuya:
She moves to a good distance then preps her sound genjutsu

Kidomaru:
he sets up web traps all over the area then moves a distance to snipe Kakashi

Kimimaro:
He sets up his underground bone spikes below Kakashi

S5 win this


----------



## Stermor (Feb 5, 2013)

sound 5 where beaten by genin.. kakashi in part 1 blitzed 2 genin faster then any of them casually.. not even kimimaro has greater speed then genin lee.. remember how casual gai did what lee required gates for(against gaara).. kakashi can do that just as well.. 

that alone allows kakashi to kill several of them before they can even react.. 

btw this is part 1 kakashi.. 

now part 2 kakashi makes this ungodly rape.. remember kakashi is now capable of moving with gated gai, capable of keeping up with obito.. while fighting several kage lvl jinchuuriki's.. after days of constant fighting in a war.. 

kakashi can now rival even itachi.. 

and i think it was ones decided that a 1 armed, 1 legged, 1 eyed, deaf itachi would still beat the sound 4....  this was several years back before itachi ever fought sasuke..

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shinryu (Feb 5, 2013)

> sound 5 where beaten by genin.. kakashi in part 1 blitzed 2 genin faster then any of them casually.. not even kimimaro has greater speed then genin lee.. remember how casual gai did what lee required gates for(against gaara).. kakashi can do that just as well..



Naruto and Co were Chuunin level and the S5 in their CS2 are jonin level
Kimimaro is jonin level in base hell he helped Oro kill Gaara's dad meaning at best he could be low kage level in his prime



> sound 5 where beaten by genin.. kakashi in part 1 blitzed 2 genin faster then any of them casually.. not even kimimaro has greater speed then genin lee.. remember how casual gai did what lee required gates for(against gaara).. kakashi can do that just as well..


No he isnt gonna in CS2 they could react to him and Kimimaro could just cover his body with bones spines making close combat suicide and Sakon can plant his cells into Kakashi and breakdown his body



> now part 2 kakashi makes this ungodly rape.. remember kakashi is now capable of moving with gated gai, capable of keeping up with obito.. while fighting several kage lvl jinchuuriki's.. after days of constant fighting in a war..


Yh no the Jin werent even focusing on him and Gai is still faster than him by a margin in 7th gate.Obito isnt that fast at all only his warping is fast.



> kakashi can now rival even itachi..


With Kamui only but Itachi can still destroy him



> and i think it was ones decided that a 1 armed, 1 legged, 1 eyed, deaf itachi would still beat the sound 4.... this was several years back before itachi ever fought sasuke..


Deaf and partially blind hell no they would beat the crap out of him since his reactions would be horrific.

Kakashi cant break out of Tayuya genjutsu
Sakon's hax would screw him up hell Sakon can implant Ukon inside Kakashi to immobilize him.Did you forget that in CS2 Sakon and Ukon were bisected vertically then regenerated.
Kidomaru with prep is a monster since he could set up web traps and snipe Kakashi from a large distance 
Jirobo gets blitzed
Kimimaro in CS2 tanked the pressure of being 200m underground this shits on anything Kakashi has shown in DC so only Kamui will do horseshit to him even then he can create a bone field that could impale Kakashi in all directions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stermor (Feb 5, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> Naruto and Co were Chuunin level and the S5 in their CS2 are jonin level
> Kimimaro is jonin level in base hell he helped Oro kill Gaara's dad meaning at best he could be low kage level in his prime



even if they where chuunin lvl(which i agree certain rookies are at the time (in battle power) how can you consider them jounin lvl when they could not defeat the rookies.. also they can't be rookies since 2 tired jounins forced them into cs2 just to survive and they had numercal advantage.. so no sound 4 is not jounin lvl

kimimaro helped orochimaro with the kazakage?? any proof ?? anyway lee was faster then kimimaro.. so he must be the slowest kages ever, that he can't even out speed lee a genin (albiet a fast one).. but then again sasuke was just as fast at the time.. and he was casually blitzed by kakashi.. 



ChaosX7 said:


> No he isnt gonna in CS2 they could react to him and Kimimaro could just cover his body with bones spines making close combat suicide and Sakon can plant his cells into Kakashi and breakdown his body



since when?? what is the fastest they have reacted to in cs2?? still genin i guess.. kimimaro you could say gaara's sand was jounin lvl.. but then again gaara was casually blitzed by gai.. meaning kakashi can do it aswell.. 

also you do remember kakashi has a powerful piercing jutsu and a sharingan to prevent counterattack by bones??  

sakon can do shit.. he first has to proof he can even register kakashi moving.. then actually beeing able to do anything about it.. and then he might be able to hurt kakashi.. 




ChaosX7 said:


> Yh no the Jin werent even focusing on him and Gai is still faster than him by a margin in 7th gate.Obito isnt that fast at all only his warping is fast.






ChaosX7 said:


> With Kamui only but Itachi can still destroy him



yep itachi can beat kakashi.. but then again kakashi can now also beat itachi.. its called beeing in the same tier.. 



ChaosX7 said:


> Deaf and partially blind hell no they would beat the crap out of him since his reactions would be horrific.



well i guess because sound four die from shurikens before they can react.. similar to how it will go against kakashi.. 



ChaosX7 said:


> Kakashi cant break out of Tayuya genjutsu
> Sakon's hax would screw him up hell Sakon can implant Ukon inside Kakashi to immobilize him.Did you forget that in CS2 Sakon and Ukon were bisected vertically then regenerated.
> Kidomaru with prep is a monster since he could set up web traps and snipe Kakashi from a large distance
> Jirobo gets blitzed
> Kimimaro in CS2 tanked the pressure of being 200m underground this shits on anything Kakashi has shown in DC so only Kamui will do horseshit to him even then he can create a bone field that could impale Kakashi in all directions



shikemaru broke out of tayuya genjutsu, you want to claim kakashi can't?? especially since such a commen way of breaking it works(pain)..

sakons hax works if kakashi is sleeping.. if not he will not be fast enough to do anything.. and even if he gets into kakashi's body.. a kiba strategie can get you out.. something kakashi can easily do.. 

kidomaro is prep monster.. kakashi is aswell... kidomaro failed to kill a genin(who could react to his arrows) kakashi blitzed that same genin without him beeing able to react... 

kakashi can literly pluck arrows out of the air at this point.. 

uhm are you forgetting kakashi's raikiri?? which will get through the bones.. aswell a raiden which already cut superior defenses.. 

not that any of this will be of any use.. 

kakashi shunsin.. throws 5 kunai.. sound 4 dies before they even notice he's there.. kimimaro's bones allow him to survive the kunai.. kakashi notices it.. and then kimi gets a raikiri through the heart before he can react.. 

hole matchup lasts 5 seconds at most..


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 5, 2013)

Kakashi with prep is too dangerous. First if they somehow even kill the bunshin, ATLEAST two will already be dead. Which is fat dude, and Sakon most likely. Kidomaru will be found, he will die. Genjutsu gets broken easily. Then he dies. Kimmi's bones aren't saving him from raikiri. They all die quickly. Also an ambush wouldn't work as Kakashi can smell them and know their position.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shinryu (Feb 6, 2013)

Raikiri ain't doing jack shit to CS2 Kimimaro


----------



## Stermor (Feb 6, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> Raikiri ain't doing jack shit to CS2 Kimimaro



any particular reason why not?? or is that just your belief??


----------



## Ghost (Feb 6, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> Raikiri ain't doing jack shit to CS2 Kimimaro



Except fucking him up.


----------



## Bansai (Feb 6, 2013)

Tayuya, Jirobo, Kidomaru and Sakon are no opponents for Kakashi. They'll be killed in just a minute. Kimimaro on the other hand is way stronger than them, but there's just no way Kakashi can't kill him with Kamui despite of Kimimaro's defense, so Kakashi certainly wins this.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 6, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> Raikiri ain't doing jack shit to CS2 Kimimaro



Kakashi cut through v2 shrouds. Kimmi's defense is nowhere near that.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)

Did I see healthy Kimimaro?
Kakashi loses 

Come on, Orochimaru said he could've had an easier time against Hiruzen with Kimimaro as backup


----------



## Okodi (Feb 19, 2013)

Kimimaro was shown to have been a part of the assassination of the 4th Kazekage in the anime and Orochimaru stated that he would have had no problem dealing the Hiruzen had Kimimaro been healthy.

If the S5 went up against Kakashi and Kakashi had 10 minutes prep time, he would retreat.

Kidomaru would render the Sharingan blind with all of his spiderlings and webs rendering Kamui useless. Kakashi can't use Jyuuken nor mystical palm to shove  pure chakra into the threads and cut it, but assuming his raikiri can he still does not have the ability to use it all around him as Sasuke has shown to be able too and without having Neji's precision it wouldn't work to cut off Kidomaru's net.

Tayuya would be able to start a long range sound genjutsu and with Kakashi possessing no wind element to blow away the sound waves as Temari did he would have to cover his ears (ninja's don't carry ear-plugs). Shikamaru broke free from it since he used his Kagemane jutsu and Tayuya had to deliver the death blow herself. In this case she would be able to spam the genjutsu without stopping as the others would be able to deal the killing blow.

Kakashi has not been shown to be able to use kamui while fighting in close combat so Kimimaro would not have to worry about getting kamuied whilst fighting Kakashi and Kimimaro's complex taijutsu and Kekkei Genkai would make the fight harder. Just as Sasuke had trouble of reading the fighting style of Killer Bee, Kimimaro's everygrowing bones would do just the same thing. Escaping underground would be suicide due to Kimimaro's ability to grow bones throughout the entire battle field and having his dogs go underground would get them killed for the same reason.

Kakashi would be able to find out some of their abilities which is probaly what he would have done by throwing out a kage bushin to gain experience. But his kage bushin use is very limited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 19, 2013)

My goodness; why has this not been locked yet?

Kakash takes this convicingly.

 Four of the sound four had to resort to their C2 forms against part 1 Genma and T, and were exhausted after their battle; individually these members are more comparable to rookies like part 1 Neji- a character that even a part 1 Kakashi would eat for breakfast. Essentially, a part 1 Kakashi would handily solo four of the sound 5. Part 1 Kakashi vs Kimi would be a decent fight, but I'd still favour the copy-ninja.

Current Kakashi is significantly superior to his part-1 self-even without Kamui. The sound 5 get absolutely destroyed.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## cieloazul (Mar 4, 2013)

A lot of the posts saying the S5 win requires that a lot goes right for them. Kido getting kakashi in his web, tat catching him in genjutsu, and sakon actually touching kakashi.

First, they start out in the desert, so while kido will have his webs set up in the nearby forest, he'll still be forced to start the battle firing off very long range arrows. Nothing kakashi can't dodge.

Tat's genjutsu would also catch her teammates forcing them to release each other. I could be mistaken though. Even while under genjutsu, shika was able to escape. That's all she has.

Sakon is too slow to touch kakashi. It's likely he and jirobo are dropped first by a lightning clone.

I see 1 clone taking out jirobo and sakon while another discerns the abilities of tat and kido (or dogs). Kakashi watches from a safe distance and figures out how powerful kimi is. With knowledge, kimi will know to go cs quickly and cqc. he probably does get the best of a clone. At this point, kakashi can go kamui (not too likely) or blitz with raikiri. 

The s5 were challenged by 2 chuunin class kids (shika/neji) and a few genin (naruto, choji, and kiba). Sakon was noted to be the strongest and fastest of the 4 and kiba kept up not too poorly.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Mar 5, 2013)

The Sound 5 are being overestimated again.

As potent as thier feats seemed in comparison to thier Genin opponents, they lack answers to the haxx of higher level characters.

There's a reason why 4 of the 5, using full power, were only barely capable of defeating Raidou n Genma, who are essentially average Leaf Jounin. Comparing them to the top Jounin, Akatsuki, Sannin or any such high level ninja is inherently illogical.

Kakashi makes short work of the entire team. They wouldn't even have time to transform, though thier C2 forms wouldn't make much difference.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Axiom (Mar 5, 2013)

Stermor said:


> but then again gaara was casually blitzed by gai..



Uhm, when did this ever happen?  To the best of my recollection, Gai's never laid a finger on Gaara.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 5, 2013)

Axiom said:


> Uhm, when did this ever happen?  To the best of my recollection, Gai's never laid a finger on Gaara.



the moment he trys to kill lee.. but fails because gai casually batted away the sand..


----------



## Axiom (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol what that's not a blitz.  That's like saying Yamato blitzed Kakuzu or Lee and Gaara both blitzed Kimimaro on separate occasions.

I'm not saying Gai couldn't have blitzed Gaara, obviously he could have, but you can't call that a blitz.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 6, 2013)

Axiom said:


> Lol what that's not a blitz.  That's like saying Yamato blitzed Kakuzu or Lee and Gaara both blitzed Kimimaro on separate occasions.
> 
> I'm not saying Gai couldn't have blitzed Gaara, obviously he could have, but you can't call that a blitz.



oke you do know the defenition of a blitz right?? 

moving faster then the other guy can register, and casually batting away his defense/offense is pretty much the defenition of a blitz..


----------



## Matty (Aug 2, 2016)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi speedblitzes and rapes with Sharingan genjutsu,RKB and kunai



Are you sure? Kidding, Kakashi neg difs


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wait Kakashi at full power with DMS...GG Sound five.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2016)

Kakashi slaughters them, this isn't much of a match, especially by the War Arc. 

These Sound Five threads are a joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashi (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh look it's our monthly kimmimaro wank thread!


OT: Kakashi stomps


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 6, 2016)

NinjaTensa said:


> Oh look it's our monthly kimmimaro wank thread!
> 
> 
> OT: Kakashi stomps



Better than the Kakashi wank threads that come up every 3 minutes.

Besides Kimimaro was able to take on KCM Naruto, he's more powerful than pre war arc Kakashi, it's not like people wank him for nothin XD


----------



## Ashi (Aug 6, 2016)

Troyse22 said:


> Better than the Kakashi wank threads that come up every 3 minutes.
> 
> Besides Kimimaro was able to take on KCM Naruto, he's more powerful than pre war arc Kakashi, it's not like people wank him for nothin XD




I need scans of kimmimaro actually holding his own


----------



## Sorin (Aug 6, 2016)

There's none. Edo Kimimaro and Edo Chyio took on a clone of KCM Naruto, Mifune and fodder samurais. The entire battle was off panelled.

Anyone who derives something from that battle shouldn't be taken seriously.

OT Kakashi low diffs them.


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 6, 2016)

It's a relevant point, though, I don't know why you're being condescending, but I digress.

Edo Kimimaro taking on a Samurai as strong as Mifune along with a KCM Clone is a relevant point when talking about Kimi's power.

Kimi would stomp pre war arc kakashi neg diff.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 6, 2016)

Orochimaru fanboys say the darnedest things!


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 6, 2016)

This from the Goku fan on a Naruto forum....yeah.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 6, 2016)

It's called juggling interests and it's pretty easy


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 6, 2016)

It's called the wrong place buddy


----------

